# PRS 25th Anniversary Rev B amp.....



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey guys....been waiting to do a review of this amp since January. Wanted the swoon to be off before gushing.
This is a PRS 25th anniversary Rev. B amp.
PRS released their 25th anniversary amp last year. They used this as a basis for their Rev B variation.
Brent from the Guitar Shop happened to be down at PRS right before NAMM and Paul allowed him to buy 2 of these somewhat “Proto-ish” heads.
I happened to be in the store (not even looking for an amp but, at a used Bloomfield LP) and he suggested I try the Bloomfield LP through one of the new PRS amps he had just got in. I played through the new 2 channel C amp first then moved on to the Paisley head that was sitting across the room. I actually thought it was a Dallas at first. Brent had left the room and I just fended for myself while he was gone. I plugged the Bloomie in and was blown away.
This has the same topology as the normal 25th amp, two channels bridges internally, bright volume, normal volume Treble, Mid, Bass, Presence and wattage selector. 
To say this amp sounds Marshall-esque is an understatement. As Brent said...”think of the best plexi amp you’ve never heard, or heard rumour of “. After about 30 minutes with it I remarked that it had a very Eric Johnson type of tone. Sounds a lot like when he plays his SG into his Marshalls. 
Really rich and fat all through the tonal spectrum. It has that rich compression that old plexi’s have. Smooth silky top end, never too bright. TONS of bottom and midrange of the smoothest variety. As far as the gain structure, when your humbucking guitar is full up, I would not really call this a “clean” amp. Even when the 2 channel volumes are turned down. But as soon as you turn the guitar down the amp cleans up marvelously. It has such a musical tone whether clean or dirty. Enhances harmonics whatever guitar is played through it.
While it is a treasure with humbuckers, when you have a Strat plugged in...it is a bit of OMG !!! Instant vintage Hendrix or EJ. 
Here is the bonus with this amp. Variable wattage. I have played this amp out in very small pubs and used it turned waaaay down. Impressive !!! Played larger rooms where I could turn it up more and you can imagine the results. 
You can turn this way down at home late at night and still get great results. The thing about extremely low powered amps is when you turn down your guitar, they are either muddy and lack definition. This retains all the tonal glory up and down the scale So perfect for a home player, gigging guitarist or a arena tour. PRS have really jumped the shark here with this amp. A glorious amplifier for the Marshall inclined.

Here's my amp in the shop.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds a looks sweet, Pete. I dont even want to know what it costs !!


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I have one of the first 20 25th Anniversary amps that came out, and I can tell you it is a thing of genius. Mine's Green cloth with the black grill (maybe I should load a picture up). Pete and a few other gear guys put me onto these amps. Pete can sure deliver a review, and I can assure you it is all true. I've had mine for a few months now, and really, the amp quest is over. It delivers at every volume setting. Don't think attenuator tone (at least the attenuators I've heard), you sacrifice nothing in terms of voice here. Brent (The Guitar Shop) also let me hear a few different mods this amp has seen (Rev. B., HX/DA, HX). They all sounded equally awesome, though slightly different. I could happily live out my days in tone Nirvana with any one of them. This amp is the only amp I've played that can get me those Blackmore tones I've been after. It simply makes a Strat sound divine. Not to say a HB guitar doesn't sound equally amazing, it just seems harder for me to dial in the Strat tones I want ..... Well it used to be! Thanks for the read Pete. I could not agree more.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Words alone cannot describe this machine in my mind. Sound Clips? Pleeeeezzzzz !!!!


----------



## satim (Mar 23, 2006)

PRS amps are starting to gain in the amp market with some true legends! Nice amp Pete I have heard a few of them blasting thru the pine cabinets in the back!



[video=youtube;wNdXaKR2bUc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=wNdXaKR2bUc[/video]

http://youtu.be/bGglkYCBhQE


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Pete,
I just got Alex's Rev. B (#71) and after reading your review, i can't agree more.
This is a marvelous amplifier, no other way to say it.
In fact, today i spent 2 hours at the tech's shop and we A-B'd the PRS with
a 1971 50w Superbass. Really gotta say that the PRS not only holds it's own
with the Marshall, but in some areas it might have an edge. The Marshall overall
was a little cleaner and AC/DC was easier to get than the PRS. But i gotta say
that i really loved single coils (a handmade tele and my Strat) through the PRS
as it has a slightly dirtier "clean" tone that i really love, maybe a bit more sag.
Both the tele and my R7 (you know the one )were smoking through both amps. 
And that OMG Strat moment you talked about, i certainly had that with my strat
in the second position (bridge-middle). It was one of those "moments".
This amp is a real treat to say the least!!
Cheers
B


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum...me some want one....but it's hard to find any clips of those online yet..


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Bruiser74 said:


> Pete,
> I just got Alex's Rev. B (#71) and after reading your review, i can't agree more.
> This is a marvelous amplifier, no other way to say it.
> In fact, today i spent 2 hours at the tech's shop and we A-B'd the PRS with
> ...


So glad you are diggin' it. The more you play it, the more it will give back and you'll like it. Just an amp that I cannot imagine being without.
I actually can't believe Alex sold it because, I know he was REALLY in love with it. Although I have been known to do the exact same thing with gear I love. kqoct 
Yeah I just used this amp at the Beaches International Jazz Fest and was able to have it pretty well cranked out. I had the wattage up at full and the two channel volumes past 12 o'clock. I was able to sustain any note, the tone was delicious and I was able to forego any boost or OD pedals as the amp was doing a far better job than any pedal can. And if people weren't commenting on it tone, they were commenting on the look of the amp and cab. I was lucky to secure one of the 4x10 cabs PRS made for Derek Trucks and it is covered in the matching paisley fabric. What a combination !!!



al3d said:


> hum...me some want one....but it's hard to find any clips of those online yet..


Sorry I don't have any Al. I just don't have a worthy home recording setup. I could do an iPhone recording for you. :banana:


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I did love that amp but needed to make some room and the amp was getting the least attention.......one of my fave amps for sure.

A


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yeah that's the "Gear Game". I sold a nice Les Paul to get the amp, but hey I was always missing "that amp" until now.
Of course, i still have the R7 Goldtop (and just dropped in some Sheptone Tributes...OMG...it's a beast with the Rev B!!).
B


----------

